# is urban decay really going out of business?



## mandyjw82 (Mar 9, 2005)

i hope not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i love ud


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nope! They have a whole new collection coming out very soon.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 9, 2005)

Urban Decay is NOT going out of business. 

They're just putting some items on sale so that people will try them. They probably just have overstock right now. 

The cream e/s are NOT being discontinued either.

They're actually coming out with 4 new metallic cream e/s. They're in a similar formula to the Shiseido cream e/s. They're very silky & smooth. Great for layering, and you can even use them to highlight the face & lips.

They're also coming out with the new re-formulated Surreal Skin foundations in June. They will also have some new liquid concealers.


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 9, 2005)

yay! thanks=)


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 9, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad! I almost died when I read that someone had heard that they were! Love UD!


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 9, 2005)

yes on the ud site


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelloGeek* 
_Hey Pink Cosmo, are UD shadows on sale and if so, where? The UD site? Im really itching for Hex._

 
The regular e/s aren't on sale, just the cream e/s.

Hmmm.....never heard of a UD e/s called Hex. Maybe you're thinking of MAC Vex?


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 10, 2005)

whew! I freaked out there for a second!! A world without UD? THE HUMANITY!!!


----------



## RougedAndReady (Mar 21, 2005)

SOME of the powder eyeshadows are indeed on sale. They're in the RIP section. All items in the RIP section ARE going to be discontinued, but not all "clearance" items are in the RIP section. HTHS


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 23, 2005)

geeze i almost had a little mini heart attack. 

a world without midnight cowboy eyeshadow is a world i do not wish to live in. end of story!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RougedAndReady* 
_SOME of the powder eyeshadows are indeed on sale. They're in the RIP section. All items in the RIP section ARE going to be discontinued, but not all "clearance" items are in the RIP section. HTHS_

 
I was talking about the 40% off sale. The cream e/s are 40% off.

Yes, some of the regular e/s are in the RIP section on clearance, as they are being discontinued.

The sale items & RIP items are totally different. None of the sale items are on "clearance" b/c they are still going to be available. They just want people to try the products, so they are on sale.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilezlie* 
_geeze i almost had a little mini heart attack. 

a world without midnight cowboy eyeshadow is a world i do not wish to live in. end of story!_

 
Have you tried the Midnight Cowboy cream e/s?

It's even better!! You get the same beige base w/silver sparkles, but none of the fall off!!


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilezlie* 
geeze i almost had a little mini heart attack. 

a world without midnight cowboy eyeshadow is a world i do not wish to live in. end of story!

 
Have you tried the Midnight Cowboy cream e/s?

It's even better!! You get the same beige base w/silver sparkles, but none of the fall off!!_

 
that is something to think about! maybe i will give it a try this paycheck. i go through midnight cowboy e/s like crazy. its my messy little makeup staple. i dunno why i think a sandy beige is the prettiest color ever but i do. 

as far as falloff goes im guilty of just leaving it. im normally in such a hurry to get to work that im like "eh, saves me money on loose glitter!"


----------

